# Problème avec un macintosh LC



## 0-louis-0 (1 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un macintosh lc http://www.freewebs.com/macuniverse2/mac_lc_1.jpg
qui a, jusqu'a maintenant, toujours marché à la perfection (ou presque). Mais aujourd'hui, au lieu de démarrer normalement, il affiche une petite disquette avec un point ? qui clignote. Je crois que cela est du à un système endomagé  et je n'ai aucune disquette de restauration. Que faire ???


merci


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (1 Novembre 2009)

0-louis-0 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un macintosh lc http://www.freewebs.com/macuniverse2/mac_lc_1.jpg
> qui a, jusqu'a maintenant, toujours marché à la perfection (ou presque). Mais aujourd'hui, au lieu de démarrer normalement, il affiche une petite disquette avec un point ? qui clignote. Je crois que cela est du à un système endomagé  et je n'ai aucune disquette de restauration. Que faire ???
> ...


 

Et bien.... 

Te souviens tu du système sous lequel tournait ton LC ?

De nous jour, on peut trouver gratuitement jusqu'au système 7.5.5

Qu'as tu comme matériel ? As tu un PC ou un mac avec lecteur de disquette ? (et des disquettes)

Si oui, on va pouvoir t'indiquer comment refaire un jeux de disquettes d'installation. 

En dehors de ça, quelle est ta recette de longévité pour avoir réussi à utiliser ce Mac aussi longtemps ?


----------



## 0-louis-0 (1 Novembre 2009)

Merci beaucoup de ta réponse !

Pour la version du système, c'est la 7.6.1

J'ai un vieux pc tournant sous windows 2000 avec un lecteur disquette

J'ai un ordi tournant sur mac os 10.5.7

Et ce mac m'avait fournit satisfaction pendant environ 7-8 ans.

J'ai une disquette, mais si il m'en demande plusieurs, je n'aurais qu'a prendre la même diquette (exemple si il me demande la disquette 2 et qu'il vient d'éjecter la 1, j'éffacerai les données de la 1 et j'y metterais les données de la diquette 2) enfin, j'espère que tu pige 

encore merci


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (1 Novembre 2009)

Je pige  .... 

Le problème, c'est que pour installer le système 7.5.3 (donc antécédent au tien) il faut je crois 17 disquettes... !
Puis encore 3 pour passer au 7.5.5... et même comme ça, tu n'aura pas le 7.6.1 que tu avais avant...... 

Je pense qu'il vaut mieux attendre l'avis des autres plus expérimentés. 
Mais si tu as un dans le tréfonds d'un tiroir un lecteur de CD à brancher sur le Mac, ça sauvera la vie.


----------



## 0-louis-0 (1 Novembre 2009)

oui, bon, ca ne me dérange pas qu'il soit en 7.5.3.Le problème, c'est que leopard ne lit pas ces images disques  et je n'ai pas de lecteur CD:http://download.info.apple.com/Apple_Support_Area/Apple_Software_Updates/English-North_American/Macintosh/System/Older_System/System_7.5_Version_7.5.3/

De plus, je ne sais pas comment faire des disquettes au format mac dans winodws 2000...

Que faire?

merci


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (1 Novembre 2009)

En fait, tu as la version française ici : 

http://download.info.apple.com/Appl...ystem/Full_Installs/System_7.5_Version_7.5.3/

Disquette par disquette, il faut transférer tout dans le disque dur du Mac LC, en faisant un dossier à la racine. 

Une fois que tout y est, DiskCopy devrais pouvoir reconstituer un CD virtuel à partir de tout ça. 

Le problème, c'est que pour faire ça, il faut un système démarré sur l'ordinateur... 

Et là, je ne sais pas quel système t'indiquer. 
Il faut attendre les autres.


----------



## jpdvp (1 Novembre 2009)

Pour mon information, quel type d'utilisation en fais tu ?


----------



## 0-louis-0 (1 Novembre 2009)

J'ai aussi un disque dur externe qui se branche au mac, quand je démarre le lc avec le disque allumé, il met plus de disquette cligniotante, mais j'ai une erreur type 41, désactiver les exentions avec la touche majuscule enfoncée au démarage, j'ai essayer et ça me remet la même erreur. Bizarre...


----------



## 0-louis-0 (2 Novembre 2009)

est-ce qu'un émulateur macintosh pourrait faire office de mac bootable ? Parce que j'utilise basilik II, qui m'émule mac os 7.5. Il faut juste que je trouve le moyen pour accèder a mon lecteur de disquette à partir de mon émulateur...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (2 Novembre 2009)

Bon... je pense qu'il fa valoir te créer une disquette de boot sur le système 6. 

Tu va pouvoir démarrer dessus. Une fois fait, tu copiera le système de la disquette sur le disque dur externe (en remplacement de celui qui ne marche plus) et tu démarrera dessus. 

(Je cherche encore quelle image du 6 t'indiquer)

Ensuite, tu aura une système démarré, une disquette libre pour faire les échanges... y-aura qu'à...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h34 ----------

En fait, on va plutôt partir sur le 7, avec cette image de disque : 

http://download.info.apple.com/Appl...osh/Utilities/Network_Access_Disk_7.5.sea.bin

Voie ce que ça donne à l'ouverture dans Leopard.


----------



## Langellier (2 Novembre 2009)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Bon... je pense qu'il fa valoir te créer une disquette de boot sur le système 6.
> Tu va pouvoir démarrer dessus. Une fois fait, tu copiera le système de la disquette sur le disque dur externe (en remplacement de celui qui ne marche plus) et tu démarrera dessus.
> (Je cherche encore quelle image du 6 t'indiquer)
> Ensuite, tu aura une système démarré, une disquette libre pour faire les échanges... y-aura qu'à...


A tout hasard, voici une page pour télécharger une image disque du système 6.0.7, système minimal pour le mac LC :
http://pagesperso-orange.fr/bernard.langellier/info/atic6.htm


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Novembre 2009)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Bon... je pense qu'il fa valoir te créer une disquette de boot sur le système 6.
> 
> Tu va pouvoir démarrer dessus. Une fois fait, tu copiera le système de la disquette sur le disque dur externe (en remplacement de celui qui ne marche plus) et tu démarrera dessus.
> 
> ...





Langellier a dit:


> A tout hasard, voici une page pour télécharger une image disque du système 6.0.7, système minimal pour le mac LC :
> http://pagesperso-orange.fr/bernard.langellier/info/atic6.htm



J'ai bien peur que son problème ne réside pas dans le téléchargement de l'image, mais bien dans la transformation d'icelle en disquette physique, ce dont je ne suis pas certain qu'il soit possible de le réaliser depuis un PC !


----------



## Langellier (2 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ai bien peur que son problème ne réside pas dans le téléchargement de l'image, mais bien dans la transformation d'icelle en disquette physique, ce dont je ne suis pas certain qu'il soit possible de le réaliser depuis un PC !


Je peux envoyer par la poste à o-louis-o une disquette 6.0.7 démarrable sur LC.
Je viens de tester le lien :
http://pagesperso-orange.fr/bernard.langellier/s/s607.sit
La décompression sur mon iMac OS9 m'a donné une image disque. J'ai fait la disquette 1,4 Mo grâce à un lecteur de disquettes externe acheté 10 euros.
Je l'ai testée sur un un LC 1ère génération qui démarre sans problème.
je peux donc envoyer cette disquette si on me donne une adresse postale en message privé.


----------



## 0-louis-0 (2 Novembre 2009)

Si tu habite en France, ça va être dur de les envoyer, car j'habite au Canada, un peu loin si tu veux mon avis  . Donc pour les disquette, j'ai un lecteur interne qui pourrait peut-être faire l'affaire, reste à essayer... je vous tiens au courant!


----------



## 0-louis-0 (3 Novembre 2009)

je viens d'acheter un lecteur de disquette pour 10 $ sur ebay. Venant de Hong Kong, ça va me prendre un peu de temps...

j'espère qu'il sera compatible avec Mac OS


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2009)

0-louis-0 a dit:


> je viens d'acheter un lecteur de disquette pour 10 $ sur ebay. Venant de Hong Kong, ça va me prendre un peu de temps...
> 
> j'espère qu'il sera compatible avec Mac OS



A moins qu'il ne s'agisse d'un lecteur de disquettes vraiment exotique, oui, il sera compatible Mac OS,.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Novembre 2009)

Même avis... par contre, ne fait pas la mise à jour vers Snow Leopard entre temps.... car je ne suis pas sur qu'ils soient encore pris en charge.


----------

